# Lothian Canine Club Open Show



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone coming?? 
11th september 2010

Do anyone knows if they still take entries and where I can get an entry form??


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

cant find an email or anything hun, had a look


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.dogshows.co.uk/Lothian C.C..pdf

last years schedule here so may have some necessary details on it


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, so they'd probalby closed entries on the 10 august  
Shame, but i'm going anyway, just to watch


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.omo1.f2s.com/test/Schedules and Entry Forms/Waverley Gundog Association - 23-8-2010 1.pdf

try this one in the same place


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks  
So i'm going to have a busy 2010 
Ringcraft in Spetember
Show in October
and Show in November  

can't wait ;P


----------

